# Thinking of purchasing...



## Cdn Gal (Nov 14, 2014)

Good Evening, 
    I am starting to look at dvc as an option for my husband and I...well mostly for me since I love Disney so much! So I have a few questions... When are the contracts up for each of the resorts? I don't want to purchase a resale contract and then find out in 10 years I have to give it back to Disney.  Are all of the contracts at a particular resort up at the same time?  What is the smallest contract I can purchase for BCV?  I would like to be able to stay at beach club every few years or so for a few days during peak season (March break) and then go to my home resort at Bonnet Creek.  How does the borrowing and saving points work?   How many years do you anticipate that the poly will become resale?  Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2014)

The earliest ones are 2042, IIRC.  Except for OKW, all resorts have the same expiration date. The minimum size you will find resale is generally 25 points, but small contracts carry a premium.  You can bank forward one year, and borrow backward one year, so at most you can apply three years' points to one stay.  Poly will be resale within a few months of sales, but the first few contracts will be spendy.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you for answering my questions.  Now why would poly be resale in just a few short months?  I'll have to look at the chart and figure out how many points we really do need realistically.


----------



## dundey (Nov 15, 2014)

There are always resales, but as with Grand Floridian, the Poly resale prices will be the highest priced of all the Disney resorts, and will of course be harder to find in the early years.

Expiration years are as follows:

 Disney's Old Key West Resort OKW Opened 10/1/1991 - Expires 1/31/2042 or 1/31/2057
1510 North Cove Road
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 827-7700
Fax: (407) 827-7710

Disneys Vero Beach Resort VB Opened 10/1/1995 - Expires 1/31/2042
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-2000
Fax: (772) 234-2030

Disneys Hilton Head Island Resort HH Opened 3/1/1996 - Expires 1/31/2042
22 Harbourside Lane
Hilton Head, SC 29928
Phone: (843) 341-4100
Fax: (843) 341-4130

Disneys BoardWalk Villas BWV Opened 7/1/1996 - Expires 1/31/2042
2101 Epcot Resorts Boulevard
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-1000
Phone: (407) 939-5100
Fax: (407) 939-5150

The Villas at Disneys Wilderness Lodge VWL Opened 11/15/2000 - Expires 1/31/2042
801 Timberline Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 938-4300
Fax: (407) 824-3232

Disney's Beach Club Villas BCV Opened 7/1/2002 - Expires 1/31/2042
1800 Epcot Resorts Blvd.
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 934-8000
Fax: (407) 934-3850

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa SSR Opened 5/17/2004 - Expires 1/31/2054
1960 Broadway
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 827-1100
Fax: (407) 827-1151

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas AKV Opened 7/2/2007 - Expires 1/31/2057
2901 Osceola Pkwy
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 938-3000
Fax: (407) 938-4799

Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort BLT Opened 8/4/2009 Expires 1/31/2060
4600 North World Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 824-1000
Fax: (407) 824-3539

The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa GCV Opened 9/23/2009 Expires 1/31/2060
1600 South Disneyland Drive
Anaheim, CA 92802
Phone: (714) 635-2300
Fax: (714) 300-7300

Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa in Ko Olina, Hawai`i ARS Opened August 29, 2011 Expires 1/31/2061
92-1185 Ali`inui Drive
Kapolei, HI 96707

The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa VGF Opened October 23, 2013 Expires 1/31/2064
4401 Floridian Way
Lake Buena Vista, FL
(407) 824-3000

There are several good companies to look at for resales.  PM me if you want a list of them.


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cdn Gal said:


> Thank you for answering my questions. Now why would poly be resale in just a few short months?


DVC just sent out a postcard stating VGF is 80% sold, which based on current sales, it will sell out in 7 mos (end of May). Disney will have to start selling Poly by that time, but will likely start much sooner-DVC reps have reportedly been saying as early as Jan 1. Also, Poly Studios will be ready for occupancy by January and Bungalows will be ready by March. Poly resales will probably be scarce since few people will pay full price then turn around and sell them, and demand will be high since you'll need to own Poly to book @ 11 mos.





> I'll have to look at the chart and figure out how many points we really do need realistically.


Here is my consolidated WDW points spreadsheet or PDF, to compare points required across resorts, room types, seasons.

Here are the official point charts for each resort:
Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai'i
Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
Disney's Beach Club Villas
Disney's BoardWalk Villas
Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
Disney's Old Key West Resort
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
Disney's Vero Beach Resort
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa
The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge

The easiest way to compare DVC contracts w/ various lengths, fees, banked/borrowed points is to divide Total Cost (including closing) by Total Points (annual points X remaining years on contract + current year points - points borrowed from next year + points banked into next year) to get the Cost per (individual) Point on the contract (typically $2-3). This is the actual cost (in present value) you are paying for each point. Then add the current MF/point to get the Total Cost Per Point (TCPP)-the total _actual_ cost you'll pay (in current year) for each individual point you use.

The avg, low, & high TCPP per resort for _all_ resale listings in Oct were:

```
Resort   Avg TCPP  Low TCPP High TCPP
AUL(sub)    $7.16     $6.97     $7.36
SSR         $7.24     $6.87     $8.26
BLT         $7.51     $7.11     $8.56
OKW(ext)    $7.81     $7.75     $7.85
VGC         $8.28     $7.89     $8.65
AKV         $8.42     $8.12     $9.41
VGF         $8.53     $8.49     $8.57
OKW         $8.66     $8.24     $9.27
AUL         $8.85     $8.36     $9.49
HHI         $9.08     $8.78     $9.47
VWL         $9.24     $8.77    $10.01
BWV         $9.28     $8.88     $9.68
BCV         $9.71     $9.40    $10.28
VB         $10.24     $9.81    $10.78
Rental     $14.00
 
Listing Source: disneydvcresale.com
```
 AS you can see, AUL (subsidized), SSR, BLT, & OKW (extended) are currently the best value @ $7-$8 TCPP. That said, if you look at the _lowest _TCPP listing per resort, VGC comes under $8, & AKV, VGF, OKW, & AUL are $8-$8.50 TCPP, so _can _be good values _depending on the contract_. TCPP compares to a reference cost of $14-the cost to rent the same points. Obviously at $10 Total Cost Per Point, the savings over renting is less than at $7, thus $7 is a better value, financially.

That said, TCPP isn't the only factor. You may want to own at a particular resort to book @ 11 mos for a variety of reasons, incl. booking Concierge Level @ AKV, studios @ MK/Epcot resorts, or Standard views @ AUL, in which case owning those resorts can be a must. Typically all other rooms are available exactly at 7 mos, but if you aren't good at remembering the exact date & time you need to book, it may be better to own the resort you stay at most to have flexibility in when you book 7-11 mos out.

Keep in mind, closing costs, current year points, & future year banked/borrowed points can make a difference when comparing two contracts, even with the same advertised CPP. If you can get the buyer to pay closing (worth trying) a higher CPP contract can actually be cheaper. Likewise, loaded contracts are lower TCPP than stripped-however don't overlook lower advertised CPP contracts with stripped points which often have _lower_ TCPP, & you'll have more negotiating power to get buyer to pay closing, etc.

TCPP is great for comparing total cost per point across contracts, but at the end of the day advertised CPP still matters since it dictates what you can _afford_-AUL (sub) may be the best value, but they are also some of the mot expensive contracts on a flat CPP basis, since they are longer contracts, thus you are paying for more points over the life of the contract therefore they cost more up front-significantly more than say SSR, which is both low TCPP & low advertised CPP, thus a popular resale. Just don't fall in the trap of _only _looking at advertised CPP since you'll end up with VB @ $39 CPP, which has a total cost per point of $10+, barely any savings over renting points for $14.

Another important consideration is Historical MF Trends-e.g. which resorts have historically had below average MFs & below average MF % increases. The reason this matters, is because TCPP is based on current year value (total cost of points consumed this year). If MFs go up faster for one resort than another, the TCPP could very well change in the future-so it's important to buy a resort with both _low _and _stable _% increases (e.g. SSR or AUL).

Another consideration may be rental value since MK & Epcot resorts, VGC, & AUL all pay a $2/pt premium ($13 to seller) if rented @ 11 mos through David's Vacation Club or DVC Rental Store-which more than offsets the higher TCPP in years that you rent the points--which if you are also getting more benefit out of those resorts when you do use them (e.g. to book the room you want @ 11 mos) then you're getting more benefit whether you use them or rent them, which may help justify a AUL purchase, for example.

Good luck!


----------

